# TV programs in Chapman and Emerson



## Cine (Aug 9, 2007)

Your thoughts? Should I pick them up as my second choices?


----------



## Josh (Aug 9, 2007)

Second to what?


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Aug 9, 2007)

If you mean should you use them as a backup major, then I'd go with it. That's what I did with Emerson and although I didn't get into their film program, I'll be attending for TV.


----------



## Cine (Aug 10, 2007)

> Originally posted by funkylikemonkey:
> If you mean should you use them as a backup major, then I'd go with it. That's what I did with Emerson and although I didn't get into their film program, I'll be attending for TV.



I read many positive reviews about their TV program. Did you get in Studio Production or Writing?


----------



## Cine (Aug 10, 2007)

BTW, will I be able to get in graduate film program (for example Screenwriting), if I already have BA in (for example...) Production?

P.S. Does anybody know is Chapman's Filmmaker In Residence program free or it costs money?


----------



## funkylikemonkey (Aug 10, 2007)

I was accepted into Studio Production.


----------



## Winterreverie (Aug 10, 2007)

Its free if you're a student-- if not I don't know.


----------



## Cine (Aug 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by funkylikemonkey:
> I was accepted into Studio Production.



Congrats! You can always get in Film Production graduate program


----------



## Cine (Aug 12, 2007)

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Its free if you're a student-- if not I don't know.



What you mean?


----------

